# Projekt Transalp 05



## Tracer (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Biker Freunde!
Vielleicht ist hier nicht das richtige Forum für dieses Thema, aber ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag andere Biker aus dem Norden, die vielleicht im Hinterkopf den Wunsch an einer Transalp Challenge teil zu nehmen haben, kurz meine Vorbereitung, Ausrüstung, Sorgen und wenn das Feedback da ist, würde ich wenn die Möglichkeit sich ergibt, nach jeder Etape einen kurzen Bericht schreiben.

Die Entscheidung für eine Teilnahme verfolgte mich schon seit 1999. So konnte ich schon Ende des letzten jahres, IGD und die Familie Sanz, auch mit dem Virus der TransAlp infizieren. Nach einer erfolgreichen Anmeldung war mein Traum ein Stück näher geraten. Es folgte ein neues Bike, um einen besonderen Motivationsschub zu bekommen. 

Die ersten Wintermonate, die ich eigentlich als Grundausdauer machen wollte, erwiesen sich als schwer. Stattdessen gab es viel Vanille-Eis, Kino, Essen und alles was das Leben schön macht. Stattdessen gab ich immer IGD, Woche für  Woche, neue Trainingspläne. Im Mai setzte ich als ersten Konditionstest das Buchholz Rennen, und ich war erstaunlich, trotz Platten am Ende, zufrieden mit meiner Leistung. Dann folgte pro Woche 1x Rennrad Training und 1x Mountain-Bike am Wochenende. Dann kam der erste Marathon in Willingen mit 100 km und mehr als 2.700 hm. Am Ende dieses Rennens war ich sehr an meine Grenzen gestossen. Aber ich sagte mir immer, während des Rennens, "wenn ich den TransAlp fahren möchte, dann muss ich das Rennen beenden." 

Altenau habe ich vergessen. Da lief es für mich sehr gut. Aber ich bin nur 56km gefahren. Nach Willingen habe ich mir vorgenommen, mehr für meine Grundausdauer und für meinen Rücken zu machen, so beschloss ich einen Lauftag einzubauen, und auch einmal MTB am Wochenende. Dazu beschloss ich gleichzeitig auch mein Gewicht (75kg) zu reduzieren. Vor zwei Wochen gab es den letzten Test in Blankenburg mit 105km. Und es lief auch gut, trotz Hitze und alleinigem Ritt. Seit dem 27. Juni entschloss ich mein Training zu erhöhen, letzten Endes hatte ich nur bis dahin, 4 Wochen zeit um wirklich fit zu werden. Naja, viel mehr als vorher habe ich allerdings nicht gemacht. Aber ich habe mein Gewicht um 10 kg erleichtert. Gut jetzt sind es nur noch 2 Wochen bis zum Start und jetzt muss ich wohl wirklich was machen für meine Kondition. 

Es steht auf dem Plan, morgens Laufen 1 Stunde, und abends Rennrad 2 Stunden. Dazu Liegestütze und Bauchtraining, natürlich täglich. Mal schaun, wie diszipliniert ich sein werde, am Ende der Woche berichte ich. 

Thema Verpflegung: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, 8 Tage  fast nur aus Energieriegeln und Gels zu leben. Da muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen, denn nach jedem langen Marathon konnte ich das Zeug nicht mehr riechen. Bis jetzt ist die Marke Powerbar und Enervit am verträglichsten für mich.  

Material: Nach mehr als 6 Monaten Test habe ich meinen zusammengeklebten Joghurt becher (Scott Scale 10) noch nicht auseinander gebrochen. Habe bis jetzt mehrere Bremsbeläge probiert und habe mich für die TransAlp für die Swiss-Stop entschlossen.... Bremswirkung nass und trocken fast identisch mit geringem Verschleiss. Es wird nur eine Kassette, Kette, mittleres Kettenblatt und Schaltzug getauscht. Dazu das Bike einmal komplett auseinander und mit viel Fett zusammengebaut. Die Übersetzung wird hinten 11-34 und vorne 44-32 sein. Reifen werden die von Scott sein. Die haben mich bis jetzt nicht in Stich gelassen. Egal ob nass oder trocken. 

Kleidung: Hose von pearl Izumi und Assos. Dabei habe ich mich daran gewöhnt Sitzcreme zu benutzen. Ich hatte noch nie probleme mit meinem Hintern gekriegt, aber mit der Sitzcreme habe ich ein besseres Gefühl, obwohl ich am Anfang skeptisch war. Ansonsten normale Fahrradbekleidung. Überlege noch, ob ich mir eine kleinere Regenjacke kaufe. 

Ok, das reicht für den Anfang. Später werde ich noch berichten, über die weiteren Details. Vielleicht auch die anderen TransAlp Teilnehmer aus dem Norden einen kurzen Bericht zu schreiben. 

Bis bald,

Gruss
Willy


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (3. Juli 2005)

So, nachdem mein Teampartner den Anfang gemacht hat, schreibe ich als Teampartnerin auch mal was dazu.

Nachdem Du mich ständig zum Training geschickt hast, wurde ich natürlich immer besser, und habe dieses Jahr so manchen Marathon mit einer guten Platzierung abgeschlossen. Ich glaube mein Highlight, in meiner sportlichen Karriere genau zu meinem x-Geburtstag, war in Blankenburg. Zuerst am Samstag das Cross Country Rennen, Bundesliga mit der Weltelite, 8 Runden über eine abgemähte Wiese bei 25 bis 30 Grad am Nachmittag. Man war ich fertig! Und am nächsten Tag den Marathon, 105km / 2.100hm, und bin dann als erste Frau ins Ziel gekommen. Fahrzeit: 4.59 oder 4.58, und nur eine oder zwei Minuten hinter Dir. Du konntest mich ja nicht sehen, aber ich hatte Dich die letzten 10km ständig im Visier, aber zurufen ging nicht, Du warst einfach zu schnell.

Und heute hatten wir 110 km auf dem Tacho, und die TAC nähert sich von Tag zu Tag. Viele Fragen bleiben noch offen und die Spannung und auch Begeisterung steigt. Aber mit dem heutigen Tag, denke ich mir, das ich genügend Training in den Beinen habe. Die mit morgen geginnende Woche wird nochmal hart trainiert..... und dann einfach nur rollen, bis zum 16.7.05, 11 Uhr am Start.

Gemeinsam sind wir stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. Juli 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Verpflegung: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, 8 Tage  fast nur aus Energieriegeln und Gels zu leben. Da muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen, denn nach jedem langen Marathon konnte ich das Zeug nicht mehr riechen. Bis jetzt ist die Marke Powerbar und Enervit am verträglichsten für mich.



Jo, das wird ein Problem. der Plastiksprengstoff gibt einen wunderbaren Blähbauch. Aber ob du eine Wahl hast?



			
				Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Übersetzung wird hinten 11-34 und vorne 44-32 sein.



Das halte ich für sehr mutig (fahrlässig). Nimm ein 22er mit, das wiegt kaum was und du wirst es brauchen...


----------



## Sanz (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
nun schaffe ich es doch noch mal die letzten 6 Monate zu beschreiben. Eigentlich wollten Silvi und ich in diesem Jahr einen Alpencross der Kategorie schwer planen und umsetzen. Da wir ungern alleine fahren wollten sprachen wir Doris und Willi an, der uns aber im Gegenzug mit der adidas Transalp Challege konfrontierte. Nach kurzer Überlegung stimmten wir zu und machten uns im November erste Gedanken über Material, Training und uns als Team im Mixedverbund. 
In Sachen Material half uns die Erfahrung zweier Alpen- und einem Pyrenähencross. Da unsere Specializeds nicht mehr die neusten waren, und wir schon immer von dem Luxus eines Zweitrades geträumt haben, mussten neue Bikes her. Bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bot unserer Meinung nach Canyon. Silvia blieb mit einem Ultimate Race der Hardtailgemeinde treu, wobei ich nun endlich mal die Vorzüge eines Fullys nutzen wollte, und mich für ein Nerve RC8 entschied. Unsere Über- bzw Untersetzung fiel  vorn  auf 44/32/22 und hinten 12/34. Unsere Gummis sind von Michelin.
Bei unseren ersten Überlegungen über das notwendige Training standen wir anfangs konzeptlos aber wild entschlossen da! Nach schmökern diverser Fachliteratur kam langsam die Erkenntnis, in den nächsten 6 Monaten einen doch sehr einseitigen Lebenswandel zu durchleben. Neben dem Grundlagentraining über die Wintermonate stellten sich anfangs zwei Tage Krafttraining ein. Der zweite Tag Krafttraining wurde im April als weitere MTB Einheit genutzt, so dass nun im Durchschnitt 200 km pulskontrollierte Geländefahrt die Woche anstanden, 60% im G1 Tempo. Die Tiere im Wald kennen uns mittlerweile schon recht gut, so dass eine persönliche Ebene aufgebaut werden konnte! 
Unser Mixed Team steht und harmoniert recht gut. Motivationsprobleme gab es eigentlich nicht und wenn erst seit ca. einer Woche, wir wollen nämlich endlich an den Start!
Das Ziel soll sein gesund und heile die Tac zu finishen!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ouchylove (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

mal ein kurzer Beitrag von jemanden, der euch die Zeit mehr oder minder ... hinterher nur noch minder begleitet hat ... 

Als dritter kannn ich euch allen nur sagen, dass ihr es definitiv schaffen werdet. Die Ausfahrten mit euch wurden immer schneller und die Berge immer eifriger erklettert. Die Frage: Tut man sich den Stress an mit euch zu fahren, oder lässt man es lieber ruhig angehen ... stand des öfteren im Raum ...

Ich freu mich für euch, dass die Vorbereitungszeit nun zu Ende ist und es endlich losgeht. Ich erwarte einen spannenden Bericht, das ihr alle heile zurück kommt und als Team auch funktioniert und euch unterstützt ... aber alles in allem ... habt ganz viel Spass!

verena


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2005)

Wünsch euch viel Glück. Ihr schaft das schon. Laßt euch nicht aus dem Konzept bringen und geht es langsam an. Zuviel Druck aufs Pedal an den ersten Tagen ist kontraproduktiv. Leer seid ihr noch früh genug und ein echtes Problem kann das Sitzfleisch werden. Also keine Sprints am Anfang, an den letzten Tagen kann man noch Stunden gutmachen, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen....

Robert


----------



## JanV (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo!! 

Wünsche Euch auch viel Spaß und Kraft natürlich. Ich werde an Euch denken während meine "Hausrunde" in die HaBe's.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr nachher mal ausführlich über Eure Abenteuer berichtet hier im Forum.

Also alles gute!!

Gruß

Jan

PS @Silvi & Andre: Schöne Bikes


----------



## Beppo (12. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin,
so Ihr vier, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg bei diesem einzigartigen Abenteuer. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Vorbereitungen in etwas das wiederspiegeln, was Euch da erwartet. 
Schlauer ist man hinterher immer und klug rumschnacken ist ja so leicht.  
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen und gehe davon aus, dass Ihr heil und gut über die paar Berge kommt. 
Vor allem freue ich mich auf die Rennberichte...  

Bis dahin, Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Beppo (23. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin,
so, nun ist es vorbei und das langersehnte Bad in der Adira brachte hoffentlich eine Abkühlung.  
Täglich konnte man die Etappen mitverfolgen, die Ereignisse wurden fast live online gestellt  . Auf meinem Schreibisch klebte täglich das aktuelle Höhenprofil   und die Berichterstattung war aufgeschlagen. Die herrlichen Fotos haben ihr übriges getan...  
Leider mußte man auch ansehen, daß das Team "Harburger Initiative 2005" nach der harten 3. Etappe in der Ergebisliste nicht mehr geführt wurde  . 
Ich hoffe das Euch nichts passiert ist und es Euch gut geht.

Mit etwas Vorsprung auf die Verfolger und einem Wimpernschlag Rückstand auf das vorausfahrende Team hat das Team "Scott Hamburg" einen exellenten 25. Gesamtrang  belegt.  " Hut ab und Hochachtung"  

Meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Tracer (25. Juli 2005)

Hi!
Befor ich es vergese, vielen dank an alle die uns die Daumen gedrückt haben!

......wieß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, es sind so viele Eindrücke und Erfahrung die in den letzten Tagen gemacht habe......die muss ich zu erst verarbeiten! Jetzt kommt mir alles wie ein Film vor!

Was erstaunlich ist, ist wie sich der Körper an die Belastung daran gewöhnt und an diesen Lebens Rithmus.
Also, der Wecker klingelte jeden Tag um 5.30. Dann hiess es, duschen anziehen, Taschen zum eingan bringen (die wurden jeden Tag zwischen 6-7abgeholt), Frühstücken (normaler weisse lass ich im Alltag das Frühstück ausfallen, aber in diese 8 Tagen habe ich so viel in dem Mund geschaufelt wie möglich), kurz ausruhen, zum Strart aufstellung gehen, Start (8Uhr), fahren (6-9Std), 3-4 Gels und 2 Riegels während der fahrt + 8 Flaschen (+/-) Wasser, Ziel, Fahrräder abgeben bei Scott (Scott hat jeden tag unsere Fahrräder Geputzt und gewartet( dieses luxus hatten Scott so wie Cube, Rotwild und Rocky mountain Besitzer)), schnell zum Hotel, Recovery drink einnehmen, duschen, kurzer schlaf, Massage, Pasta party und wieder schlafen und das 8 tagen lang.

Bei uns lief es von Tag zu Tag besser. Alls wir im Mittenwald gestarten sind war unsere Wunsch nur die Transalp zu beenden, aber nach dem 3 Tag packte uns der Ergeiz und versuchten wir von Tag zu Tag  uns zu verbessern!

Der 3 Tag.....dieser Tag werde ich nicht vergessen....Stunden lang das Fahrradbergauf geschoben und getragen über hoch Alpin gebiet, wo die Wandere mit ihrem Wanderschuhe und Stöcke unterwegs waren, mussten wir mit unsere Fahrradschuhe + Bike über Granit Steine, Schnee, Geröll, von ein Stein zu dem andere hüpfen und ab und zu sogar fast kletern. Oben angekommen wieder die gleiche Geschicht aber bergab...das war ein Abenteur! 

Es gab nur ein Tag wo man nicht schieben mussten und dies war der erste Tag ansonst gabs jeden Tag schiebe Passage. Das lauf Trainig hat mir hier sehr viel geholfen.

Wir müßten nur 2 mal länger anhalten wegen defekte....der 2 Tag bei einer sehr lange abfahrt...fast 20 Minut. hatte Doris nach ständige Dauer Bremsung ihre Hinterrad zum kompleten druck verlust gebracht...nach diese Erfahrung lernte sie, das man die Bremse ab un zu los lassen muss. Am 6 Tag spinte ihr  Schaltwerk, der käfig war verbogen, ob das von ihrem Stürz war???

Stürze hatten wir nur 1. Oben auf einem Bergplatto war Doris von das Panorama so fazieniert das sie im Graben gefarhen ist und sich leichte Schurfwunde am Ellenbogen zugezogen hatte.

Wir konnten immer Bergauf uns vorne mitmischen. Bergab verloren wir immer Zeit. Diese aufgabe war mein Team Partner nicht zugewachsen aber sie verbesserte sich von Tag zu Tag! Es war mir Wichtig das sie nichts riskiert, den letz ende konnte ein Stürz das aus sein, so gabs sie Berg ab das Tempo!
Es gab kaum Fahre die nicht gekenzeichnet waren von Stürze, einegen sahen aus als ob sie mit einem Bär gekämpf hätten! 

Die Alpen und die Dolomiten sind sehr hoch, man muss versuchen Bergauf sein eigenen Tempo zu fahren. Einiege (viele) Downhills waren Brutall! Ich liebe Abfahrten aber manschmal habe ich gehofft nach lägere abfahrten auf eine asphaltierte Strasse zu kommen um die Arme und Hände zu entlasten!
Am besten hätten man Bergauf ein ultra leichtes Hardtail und Bergab ein Fettes Freerider oder noch besser eine Downhill Maschine gebraucht.

Regen hatten wir zum Glück nur ein Tag...und das war die erste Etape mit Hagel und am ende Dauer Regen!

Was kann ich noch erzählen...wir sind sehr zufrieden mit unsere Leistung, wir wollten den 25 Platz und dem haben wir am letzten Tag errungen, denn der letzte Tag fand ich am Schwierigsten...da habe ich mich total verausgabert.
Es war am ende eine Flache Etape aber manschmal Zeigte das Tacho 45Km/h.

Fazit: Ich kann es jeder der schon einmal geträumt hat mit zu machen enpfehlen. Mit eine gute vorbereitung (Grundausdauer), gut ausgewähte Material und ein wenig Glück kann nichts auf dem Weg stehen...aber es ist auch nicht immer ein lecker biss!

Ich Denke ein leichtes Fully ist die Beste auswahl mit 100-120mm Federweg oder ein Hardtail mit 80 besser100mm Federweg und dicke Reifen.
Kein Leichtbau Reifen. Es gab stellen Bergab die man alle 100 mtr. jemand gesehen hat beim Reifen flicken.
Sattel......ich glaube es gab keiner der nicht beklagt hat über seinem Hintern!
Es gab Leute die häftige Sitzwunden hatten. Da muss jeder sehen welche Sattel an welchen Hintern besser passt, aber das ist nur die halbe Mitte. Die Hosse "muss" ein guter Sitzpolstern haben. Ich benutzte eine Pearl Izumi Hose, die war für mich besser als die Assos und das wichtigste von allem Sitzcreme, ich hätte auf alles verzichten können nur nicht auf die Sitzcreme von Assos! Bergauf fuhr ich alle 3 bis 5 Minut. immer wieder auf Wiegetritt, das hat auch viel geholfen, wenn man denk das manschmal wir 2 Std. oder mehr wir berg auf fuhrten.
Das ich in diese 8 Tagen keine Vanille vergiftung hatte war eine Wunder. Vanille Gells und Riegels von Powerbar und abends noch eine (manschmal bei harte Tagen 2) Vanille Kugeleis! 
Bei der einnahme von dieser Hitech Futter hatten viele seine Probleme, einige Probierten zum ersten mal das Squeezy Gels und mussten feststellen das diese ihnen nicht gut bekommt andere nahmen nur Squeezy Produkte. Da mein Magen auf eineige Produkte emphfindlich reagiert gabs für mich keine ausweichung!
Zwei Sachen habe ich während dem Transalp an mienem Fahrrad geändert. Am 3 Tag liess ich mein kleines Kettenblatt einbauen und ich habe die Lenkergriffe gewächselt.  Meine Handballen taten mir so weh am 5 Tag das ich mir die Griffe von Ergon geholt habe, das war eine änderung wie von Tag zu Nacht!
Schuhe.....aufjeden fall die Stohlen abbauen, dies können Lebensgefährlich sein bei Steinige untergrund. Und die Zehen sollten genug Bewegungsfreiheit haben.
Was sehr wichtig...die Rücken Muskulatur sollte genauso gut trainiert sein wie die Beine...ich hatte die ersten Tagen bei Bergauf fahren Rückenschmerzen (Lumbal +Schultergürtel)...dezwegen bin ich auch immer wieder im Wiegetritt gefahren, habe versucht durch Dehnung und ein Paar Übungen Abends es auszugleichen und zum Glück gings auch besser aber auch dank der Massage. Es gab eine Maseurein (Gaby) die ihrem Job super gut machte!

Ich bin ohne Rucksack gefahren. 2 Trinkflaschen am Rad, Regen Jacke unter der Lencker gebunder, ersatz Schlauch am Vorbau und das ganze Werkzeug auf eine Große Satteltache. Nur meine Nahrung, Windweste und Armlingen hatte ich in meine Trikot taschen.

Geschlafen haben wir in Penzion oder Hotel und die letzte Nacht im Jesollo in das Massenlager...es war witzig aber die 8 Tagen möchte ich nicht dort schlafen! Das Gepäck wurde Täglich von der Pension abgeholt und zum nächste Unterkuft gebracht...das fan ich super!

Pasta Party: Ich fands gut und es gab orten wie Lienz, Sexten, St. Vigil und Alleghe die das essen super war! Je näher wir am Ziel waren desto schlechter wurde das essen und der Frühstück, Belluno und besonders Jesolo war richtig schlecht. Ich fand auch schade das die abschluz Feier so mager war, da hatte ich mich was anderes vorgestellt!
Ich glaube mir fehlt nichts mehr viel ein. 
Ich fand es sehr, sehr traurig und schade daß das andere Team aus Hamburg nicht weiter fahren konnten aber die Gesundheit gehts vor...nextes Jahr  wieder. Und noch ein dickes lob an meinem Team Partnerin: Sie hat alles selber bewältigen,ich mußte nie ihrem Rad tragen oder sie Bergauf schieben nur ab und zu musste ich ihr bei der Flache Passage Winschaten geben!  
Ok...vielleicht konnte ich den einem oder anderen mit meinem Bericht Motivieren und an die Transalp Challenge teilzunehmen. Für mich ist nach 7 Jahren ein Wunsch in erfühlung gegangen und ich glaube ich wurde jetzt richtig mit dem Virus Transalp Challenge infiziert.....also bis bald
Gruss
Willy


----------



## mugg (25. Juli 2005)

hi!!

sag mal, was hattet ihr an?? ihr seid mixt gefahren..... ich glaube beinahe wir haben euch des öfteren hesehen. hattet ihr die sachen von assos an mit den blümchen an den ärmeln??

mugg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (25. Juli 2005)

wollt ich auch grad fragen....assos trikot mit Edelweiss/Blumen am Aermel ?


Was mich ja wundert is ......wie kannman in HH  Donwhill Abfahrten trainieren ? GA etc wird ja nicht das Problem sein......


----------



## Rabbit (25. Juli 2005)

Ja Moin!

Schön daß ihr wieder wohlbehalten zurück seid! Und natürlich auch von mir einen Glückwunsch an euch Beide. 


			
				Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> wollt ich auch grad fragen....assos trikot mit Edelweiss/Blumen am Aermel ?


Edelweiss/Blumen am Ärmel?! Ja, das könnten tatsächlich unsere beiden Aspiranten aus HH gewesen sein 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## OBRADY (25. Juli 2005)

Auch von mir "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" zur tollen Platzierung....   

Danke auch Willy für den tollen Bericht über die Erlebnisse , Eindrücke und Erfahrungen.
Wir waren ja in der glücklichen Lage , das ganze Getümmel am Start in Mittenwald mitzuerleben.Selbst als Nichtteilnehmerin bekomme ich noch eine Gänsehaut ,wenn ich an die Stimmung denke.Soviele tolle Bikes und Bike/rinnen am Start.
Während auch wir uns in den Alpen rumgetrieben haben, dachten wir sehr oft an Euch und haben die Daumen gedrückt so oft es ging.  

Jeden Abend haben wir mit Spannung die Berichte über die Tagesetappen verfolgt.

Schade für das zweite Hamburger Duo..tut mehr sehr, sehr leid....

Nachdem mich die Alpen gefesselt haben , kann ich es gut verstehen das Doris fast in den Graben gesaust ist ...bei dem Panorama...   

Schön das Ihr Euren Traum verwirklichen konntet..

Ich hoffe wir fahren aber trotzden noch das ein oder andere Mal gemeinsam..und man sieht Euch  nicht nur noch von hinten!!

Bis demnächst
Anja


----------



## Sanz (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Leut,

ähnlich wie Willy geht es uns, wir wissen nicht so recht wie wir unsere Geschichte beginnen sollen. 

2 Tage vor Start: Wir sind rechtzeitig in Mittenwald angereist um jeglichen Stress im Vorwege zu vermeiden. Mit uns waren zwei Schottische, ein Schweizer und natürlich das andere HH Team in der Bäcker Alm untergebracht (empfehlenswert).  Bei der Inspektion des Mittenwalder Dorfkerns läßt noch nichts auf die Challenge deuten. Lediglich ein paar verdächtige Personen mit großen Waden liefen umher. 

1 Tag vor Start: Wir haben Doris und Willy vom Bahnhof abgeholt und die Akreditierung hinter uns gebracht. Die Fahrräder wurden ein letztes mal gescheckt, die Numberplates montiert, die Rückennummern angebastelt und der Startdress optimiert. Abends dann wie an den kommenden Tagen auch zur Pastaparty und den Informationen des Streckenchefs gelauscht.

Starttag: Silvi und ich waren relativ gelassen, ganz anders als wir im Vorwege dachten. Wir frühstückten ganz normal, machten uns fertig und standen pünktlich um 9.00 Uhr für letzte Informationen vom Schinderhannes am Start. War nett, dass Steff1 und Obrady noch kamen und uns gute Fahrt wünschten. Dann 10.59 Uhr, man hörte den Streckensprecher, Motorräder wurden angelassen und das Fahrerfeld wurde unruhig. Es wurde eingeklickt, ausgeklickt, eingeklickt und natürlich wieder ausgeklickt. Ein Schuß, es war 11.00 Uhr, es wurde laut und die Creme de la creme wie Platt / Bresser startete von vorne weg. Bis das ganze Feld in Schwung kam , vergingen ca. 5 min.. Die Strecke führte anfangs in einer Schleife durch das Zentrum von Mittenwald mit vielen Zuschauern, das war Gänsehautfeeling, sehr schön. Silvi und ich fuhren dicht zusammen und haben uns vorgenommen am Anfang nicht zu überdrehen. Das wir dieses Vorhaben zu ernst genommen haben, zeigte uns die Zeit nach Etappe eins. Zurück zur Strecke: Sie war relativ einfach. Abgesehen von einer im Vorwege als kniffelig beschriebenen Abfahrt. Auf dieser wurde Silvi von einem anderen Fahrer rasant überholt, der dann unmittelbar nach dem Überholmannöver stürzte. Durch den losen Schotter hatte Silvi keine Ausweichmöglichkeit und zog leichte Blessuren davon. Alles in allem hat uns die erste Etappe bis auf den Regen und Hagel viel Spaß gemacht.

2. Tag: Der Start um 8.00 Uhr war sehr früh und kalt, Arm- und Knielinge waren Pflicht. Das Höhenprofil wurde auf den Rahmen geklebt und nochmal mit grossen Augen bestaunt. Angesichts der Höhenmeter blieb uns keine andere Wahl als nicht zu sehr auf das Tempo zu drücken. Der erste Anstieg war kein Problem, obwohl wir bereits das eine oder andere Team mit Hundeleine gesehen hatten.....Ganz ehrlich gesagt fehlen uns allerdings beim Anblick des Höhenprofils die Bilder im Kopf, wir haben stellenweise keine Ahnung wo wir entlang fuhren. Nur die besonderen Stellen sind uns in Erinnerung geblieben. Zum Beispiel der letzte Anstieg zum Wildkogel. So etwas langes und steiles, verdammt nochmal! Das merkwürdige an diesem Anstieg war auch der Anblick der bereits wieder bergabfahrenden Teilnehmer. Folglich dachten wir, dass es nicht mehr weit sein könne, wenn uns bereits wieder Teilnehmer entgegen kommen. Heute wissen wir, was die Entgegenkommenden gedacht haben müssen: Die Ärmsten, wenn die wüssten! Und sie sollten recht behalten, der supersteile Anstieg (Skipiste) lag noch vor uns. Andres Fuss schmerzte seit einiger Zeit, wir hatten bereits MV rescue um Hilfe gebeten, so dass sein Fuss in Kühlpads verbunden wurde, Ein paar Schmerztabletten statt Riegel und der letzte Anstieg wurde gemeistert. Was mir auf dem Magen schlug, war die 5 km lange Trailabfahrt. Der Wildkogeltrail soll eigentlich jedem Biker im Ziel ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern, weil er so toll ist. Allerdings hatte ich ein Lächeln im Gesicht, aber mehr, weil ich noch nie solche Trails gefahren bin! Jaja, die Challenge kann einem durchaus Flügel verleihen. Wobei solche Trails am Ende einer schweren Etappe auch unglaublich viel Kraft kosten, von Genuss kann keine Rede sein. Hauptgedanke ist: Gleich bin ich da und ich bin nicht gestürzt, jippie! Freude, auch die zweite Etappe ist geschafft. Zur Unterkunft, geduscht, gegessen, Bikes gewartet, Wäsche gewaschen. Bei der Bike Teamärztin (Versuchskaninchen Oliver Rüsche aus den letzten Bikeausgaben hatte die selbe Unterkunft) medizinischen Rat eingeholt, weil Andres Fuss einfach nicht besser werden wollte, im Gegenteil. Weiterhin Kühlung, Schmerztabletten und Voltarensalbe. Dann noch zur Massage und letztendlich ab zur Bettruhe.

3.Tag: Nur ein einziger Anstieg und dann gehts bergab, cool. Neutralisierter Start aus Neukirchen heraus und bereits nach wenigen Kilometer scheidet ein weiteres Team wegen Sturz aus. Und das an einer Stelle, an der eigentlich nichts passieren kann, ausser es handelt sich um eine Kurve, man befindet sich mitten im Feld und man fährt auf Asphalt.....So eng liegt Glück und Pech beieinander. Wir hatten gutes Wetter, lange Zeit war nur Asphaltstrampeln angesagt. Andres Fuss war so lala, aber es ging. Die erste Verpflegungs-/Kontrollstelle vor dem Anstieg lag in Sichtweite noch mal gestärkt mit Getränken, Riegeln und Bananen. Selbst am dritten Tag schmeckt das ewig gleiche Essen! Andre bekam als zusätzliche Portion abermals zwei Voltaren, mit der dezenten Nachfrage, ob er Magenprobleme hätte. Auf sein Verneinen wurde vom Sanitäter freie Fahrt gegeben. Ab auf den Berg, jetzt ging der Anstieg erst so richtig los. Eine Serpentine nach der anderen, immer schön auf Asphalt. Dann kamen nach 800 hm am Stück die Serpentinen auf Gras für weitere 600 hm. Und dann kam dieses Teilstück bei dem alle Teilnehmer geschoben haben. Grobes Geröll, verblockte Felsstufen, tiefe und steile Schneefelder (ich glaube 5 Felder waren es), reichlich Schmelzwasser und keine Umgehung möglich! Also pitschepatsche nasse Füsse auf über 2400 hm. Nach Andres Fuss mochte ich kaum noch fragen, wusste ich doch, dass Fahren geht aber Laufen ziemliche Schmerzen bereitet. Auf der Strecke treffen wir einen Bergwächter mit einem abgestürzten und wiedergefundenen Specialized und der Mitteilung, wir sollten uns auf dem kommenden Pfad vorsichtig verhalten, die Fahrerin des Bikes hätte sich gerade noch halten können....Dann kurz vor dem höchsten Punkt kommt uns ein Teilnehmer zu Fuss entgegen und erkundigt sich bei uns, ob wir seinen Teampartner gesehen hätten! Leider konnten wir ihm nicht weiterhelfen. Eilig lief er nach oben zur Hütte und informierte die Bergwacht. Spätestens jetzt weiss jeder den Sinn der 2-Minuten-Regelung. Oben an der Hütte wehte ein starker Wind, so dass uns nur wenig Zeit blieb, die wärmenden Sachen anzuziehen und den knurrenden Magen zu beruhigen, insbesondere weil das angekündigte Gewitter nahte. Und wer nun dachte, nach stundenlanger Schieberei und Tragen würde man mit einer rasanten aber technischen Abfahrt reichlich Zeit gut machen wurde herbe enttäuscht. Zunächst auch steile Schneefelder bergab. Ski fahren können wir jetzt auch!! Dann kam tatsächlich für wenige Kilometer ein Trail der lediglich durch ein paar Gatter getrennt war. Zwischenzeitlich donnerte und blizte es und wir hörten einen Hubschrauber aufsteigen, einige Teams waren noch hinter uns. Regenfrei konnten wir uns bis Gruben durchschlagen und dann kam wieder einer dieser herben Rückschläge an diesem Tag. Immernoch geht es bergab, aber diesmal hätten die Teilnehmer feste Bergsteigerstiefel und freie Hände gebraucht. Zumindest die allermeisten von uns. Auf diesem Teilstück kam uns die Bergwacht entgegen und erkundigte sich, ob hinter uns noch andere Teilnehmer sind, wir sollten auf alle Fälle noch runter ins Dorf , weil es nicht mehr lange dauern würde bis es richtig losgeht mit dem Gewitter. Und endlich, endlich war da wieder Asphalt nach 1400 hm abwärts. Kaum das Dorf erreicht kam uns ein Motorradfahrer entgegen, der uns mitteilte, das wir im Dorf ins Gasthaus einkehren sollen. Gesagt, getan. Im Gasthaus saßen bereits diverse andere Teilnehmer. Hier teilte man uns mit, dass die Etappe bereits hier als beendet gilt, 45 km vor dem eigentlichen Ziel. Dabei ging es jetzt tatsächlich nur noch bergab auf einfachen Wegen! Zu der Zeitnahme bei dieser Etappe können wir keine Angaben machen, denn die zweite Kontrollstelle war bereits abgebaut. Aber kaum hatte er diese Mitteilung ausgesprochen schüttetete es wie aus riesengrossen Kübeln. Nach und nach kamen die letzten Teilnehmer durchnässt ins Gasthaus. Im Laufe der Zeit stellte sich heraus, dass der Hubschrauber vier hinter uns liegende Teilnehmer gerettet hatte. Allerdings mussten diese ihre Bikes in den Bergen (Felbertauern) liegen lassen, weil sie nicht in den Hubschrauber passten! Andreas Hamel vom MV rescue-Team hatte nun alle Hände voll zu tun, einen Shuttle zu organisieren. Nach einiger Wartezeit war der Shuttle da und wir fuhren via Auto in den Etappenort Lienz. Absolut gefrustet über die lieblose Streckenführung, die jeder Alpencrosser ersatzlos aus seiner Planung gestrichen hätte, gingen wir auf unser Zimmer. Nach all den Geschehnissen im Berg meldete sich Andres Fuss zurück. Im Hotel besprachen wir mit Doris und Willy eine eventuelle Aufgabe. Natürlich meinten beide, wir sollten darüber noch eine Nacht schlafen, aber unsere Erfahrung der letzten beiden Tage sagte uns, dass es am nächsten Morgen eher schlimmer sein würde.

4.Tag: Und genauso war es dann auch. Der Fuss sah nicht besser aus. Also nicht in den Bikeklamotten zum Frühstück, sondern ganz normal zum Start und Transponder abgeben. 
Doris und Willy beim Start der 4. Etappe angefeuert und dann ab ins Hotel und Taschen packen. Im Krankenhaus erfuhren wir dann zumindest, dass es sich um eine Entzündung im Sprunggelenk durch Überlastung handelt. Aber warum  das ausgerechnet jetzt passieren musste und vorher nie, aus heiterem Himmel? Schliesslich mussten wir unsere Rückreise aus Lienz planen, was sich als ziemlich kompliziert herausstellte. Der Zug fuhr erst am nächsten Morgen um 5.20 Uhr. Da wir ohnehin nach der Challenge noch eine Woche Aufenthalt in einem Nachbarort von Mittenwald geplant hatten, zogen wir diesen Aufenthalt vor. Dem Übeltäter namens Fuss geht es wieder deutlich besser. 

Wir sind einige Erfahrungen reicher nach Hause gekommen und hegen durchaus den Gedanken, wenn auch nicht im nächsten Jahr, erneut an der Challenge teilzunehmen. Manche Dinge funktionieren erst im zweiten Anlauf. 

Andre und Silvi


----------



## jab (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Silvia und Andre,

ich hatte mir auch jeden Tag die Ergebnislisten angesehen und euch leider nach der dritten Etappe nicht mehr gefunden. Da man natürlich zuerst an einen Unfall denkt, freue ich mich für euch, dass es anscheinend nicht so schlimm ist!

Mich wundert aber dann doch, dass ihr nicht mehr in der Ergebnisliste vom dritten Tag auftaucht. Es hieß, dass alle, selbst die geretteten Teilnehmer, noch in der Wertung seien. Wisst ihr woran das lag?

Dann noch einen schönen Urlaub (und gute Besserung, Andre)!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Kaiowana (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
herzlichen Glückwunsch an unsere Finisher!   
Andre, ich hoffe es geht Deinem "Flünken" schon wieder besser und kannst  wieder kräftig in die Pedale treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hatte von Andre´s Pech schon per SMS erfahren. Als Sportler muß man lernen mit solchen Situationen umzugehen. Ein kleines Detail kann die ganze Planung und die Schinderei von Monaten zu Nichte machen. 

Ich kann die Beschreibung von Willy nur bestätigen. Die TAC ist wirklich ein Erlebnis und ich hoffe dieses Erlebnis noch ein Mal machen zu können. Dieses Jahr hatte ich die EBE auf der Liste und es stellt sich jetzt nach dem SBM eine gewisse Befriedigung ein, als alter Sack aus den Höhen der Deiche noch 5000 Hm an einem Tag zu schaffen   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sanz (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jab,



> Mich wundert aber dann doch, dass ihr nicht mehr in der Ergebnisliste vom dritten Tag auftaucht.



Doch wir tauchen in der Mixed Wertung der 3 Etappe auf. Schau noch mal!

Hallo Kai,



> Andre, ich hoffe es geht Deinem "Flünken" schon wieder besser und kannst wieder kräftig in die Pedale treten.



danke der Nachfrage, es geht schon wieder nach fast einer Woche ohne Belastung. Leichte Einheiten werde ich schon bald wieder fahren, aber eben nicht mit mehr als 3000 hm/day  . 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Kaiowana (26. Juli 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Leichte Einheiten werde ich schon bald wieder fahren, aber eben nicht mit mehr als 3000 hm/day  .
> 
> Gruß
> Andre


Also nur "Weicheier-Touren", gell     *duckundwech'


----------



## vijoka (29. Juli 2005)

Glückwunsch an die Finisher  

Vielen Dank für den tollen Erlebnisbericht! Ein wenig neidisch wird man schon, vielleicht wäre das auch mal was für mich.

Vielen Dank auch an Silvi und Andre für Euren Bericht.
Hat mir sehr leid getan zu hören, dass Ihr verletzungsbedingt abbrechen musstet  
Ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder fit und man sieht sich mal auf den Harburger Trails!

Gruß von Joachim


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (31. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube, nun melde ich mich auch einmal zu Wort, hatte bisher keine Zeit gehabt.

Die ersten Eindrücke sind verdaut, das Glücksgefühl lässt auch langsam nach.
Der Alltag ist eingekehrt.

Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen, es hat super Spass gemacht. Die ganze Atmosphäre ist einfach nur zum "Gänsehaut kriegen", wenn man das Ziel überglücklich erreicht hat. Die Strapazen hat man spätestens im Zieleinlauf vergessen. Ich hätte keinen Moment an Aufgeben gedacht. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man abends noch Lust hat, so viel im Ort herum zu laufen.

Auch ein Dankeschön an meinen Teampartner: Ich hätte mir keinen anderen vorstellen können. Wir haben gut harmonisiert, und die letzten beiden Tage alles gegeben, um noch einen Platz aufzurücken.   

Alles in allem: Prädikat wertvoll. Bis zum nächsten Jahr "TransAlp Challenge" 2006.

IGD

PS: Traurig war ich nur, dass unsere beiden Team-Kollegen pausieren mussten. Aber wie ich gehört habe, sind Sie 2006 dabei!


----------



## Sanz (4. August 2005)

Hallo,

sehr Interessant, vor allem der Hinweis der Route 2006 :

Gruß
Andre


----------

